# I Heart Norris Cole



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

He plays with purity, grit, positive disposition, an unselfish mindset, and defensive focus.

The kid has potential. Not a guy who will get ROY consideration, but may be a great fit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Up and down 1st game for Cole. 2 or 3 times he got by his man and got stripped from behind from what would have been open layups. He'll learn the nuances though and once he does, he's gonna be pretty good for us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I definitely watched him taking into account he still has to feel the game out on this level. Keep in mind no offseason program, and expedited training camp really hurts a guy like that. He gets into the paint way easier than Chalmers, and just looks better and more sure of himself already. Good to hear JVG gushing all over him too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Yeah I definitely watched him taking into account he still has to feel the game out on this level. Keep in mind no offseason program, and expedited training camp really hurts a guy like that. He gets into the paint way easier than Chalmers, and just looks better and more sure of himself already. Good to hear JVG gushing all over him too.


And Magic at the half was giving him big props as well.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The Chalmers contract is so stupid about right now. He looked awful today. Was lost defensively.

Should have paid a minimum contract to Carlos Arroyo or Marcus Banks (guys who have been in the system) to come here and babysit the PG position and then by midseason totally turned it over to Norris Cole.

I'll save my Patrick Beverley rant. We could have him right now but we cut him for Jerry Stackhouse who turned into Dampier... LOL WUT

Cut Curry, Trade Mario, Start Cole!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> I'll save my Patrick Beverley rant.


Do yourself the favor.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Sorry I tend to prefer cheap bench guys over expensive one.

When is everyone's guess on Cole starting? Tuesday? February? Next season?

I have a feeling he doesn't start this season unless Chalmers is really, really bad or if there is an injury.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

There won't be a rush to start him if we are obliterating teams off the face of the planet. I think Chalmers is good for what we need in conjunction with Cole. He gives us something a little different, and his length is nice on defense. 

Wonder if Cole's emergence makes it easier to possibly package Chalmers and Miller at some point to aquire a more legit big?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Smithian said:


> Sorry I tend to prefer cheap bench guys over expensive one.
> 
> When is everyone's guess on Cole starting? Tuesday? February? Next season?
> 
> I have a feeling he doesn't start this season unless Chalmers is really, really bad or if there is an injury.


Yeah I don't see Chalmers giving up his starting spot unless one of those two things happens. It's no big deal anyway, he's solid enough and it's been so long since we had two competent point guards.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Cole provides a nice change of pace off the bench.

I don't think Chalmers was so bad that he deserves to be crucified. He had his ups and downs and this time, his downs weren't too costly.

I think he will be fine. There is no guarantee that Cole would do better as a starter. So far, they are both doing their role great.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Sorry I tend to prefer cheap bench guys over expensive one.
> 
> When is everyone's guess on Cole starting? Tuesday? February? Next season?
> 
> *I have a feeling he doesn't start this season unless Chalmers is really, really bad or if there is an injury.*


This. Its not about Norris winning it, its about Chalmers losing it. Right now, Norris is already better, but he's better suited in the sparkplug role than standing in the corners while LeBron and Wade do their thing.

They wound up playing roughly the same amount of minutes by the end anyway. I read an article discussing how skewed our view of starters/bench players is in the US. In European leagues, the MVP has often been a bench player. Neither may finish by the time Miller and Battier are healthy.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

PG is the least of our problems. It's good to have competition to motivate both players. Cole looked to have more energy yesterday, played aggressively, but at times you could see he was a rookie. Chalmers didn't have a great day but neither did Bosh. Chalmers proved himself in the playoffs last year. 
So my only concern is our C, or lack thereof. Don't know why Miller is still on this roster and why we didn't sign a real C. Joel would be a pretty good guy off the bench for defense but otherwise he's useless. He can't ever catch the ball cleanly that's what drives me bananas. 

We said for years Haslem needs to ditch the cornrows, but now he looks weird without them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> We said for years Haslem needs to ditch the cornrows, but now he looks weird without them.


Im used to it already. Now those socks...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Funny thing is, his statline was not very impressive really. But he plays with a ton of poise, gets into the paint, can shoot the outside J and keep PG's infront of him.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

What happened to this website? When you have that google adsense bar along the top that is disguised like it's part of the forums, if a new user clicks that you've lost a potential poster. I have to figure nearly every noob clicks it, cause I do sometimes and I've been here for years. Is it really worth the 6 cents or whatever per click? This site is all about ads now. Now I am seeing an ad across the bottom. It's damn near impossible to find the individual basketball team boards from the homepage. Every year it gets worse and worse, yet the amount of posters, same core guys it has always been. I am all for making $$ but this is a piss poor business model!! JMO


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Doesnt bother me. Ive never clicked anything accidentally here. Sites have to make money.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I use firefox and have adblock plus installed. Never see those ads.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Chrome works much faster than Firefox on my pc for some reason. 

If it was my first time here I would never come back based on the ads. I know a website has to make money but when it's designed to make you click on ads unwittingly, it's bad & long term the site will fail to grow. Monetizing a site is one thing but when you bombard the visitor with pop ups, pop unders, ebay search bars, bogus menus, the site is doomed. Just look at godaddy. That is the most sales-aggressive site on the net, they spend tens of millions in advertizing, and they've never even come close to turning a profit. 

Was much better when it was basketballboards.net :sigh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrome is faster than Firefox on every PC, FF sucks. Just get chrome and install the adblock extension from the chrome web store.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Had no idea adblock was on chrome. Its the only reason I was using FF.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

From Twitter:

LeBron's hairline isn't receding, it's just running from Norris Cole.

He's the only player in the nba that can run the give and go by himself.

The NBA has changed it's motto from "Where Amazing Happens" to "Where Norris Cole Happens".

When Chris Bosh cries in the locker room this season, it will be tears of joy because Norris Cole let him live.

Charles Barkley didn't lose 50 lbs from exercise & healthy eating, Norris Cole roundhouse kicked the fat off of his gut.

If Norris Cole started an on court brawl, Norris Cole would fine David Stern just for the privilege of watching him fight.

Norris Cole doesn't just pound the boards, he makes them his bitch.

Norris Cole doesn't breathe, he holds air hostage.

Stuart Scott's eyes not lazy, he just stared at Norris Cole for too long

Norris Cole is the only person that ever beat Kim Jong il in a round of golf. The result -- heart attack.

When Norris Cole swoops in for a dunk, the basket kneels in awe.

Norris Cole made moving from Cleveland to Miami cool again.

Norris Cole doesn't need Twitter, he's already following you.

Norris Cole doesn't shoot baskets, he kills them.

Norris Cole counted to infinity - twice.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Clearly they saw my thread here 

I dont think he looks anything like Damon Jones, or Waldo Hiraldo Faldo, for that matter. Still funny.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian's gonna love him even more after his tweet


> PG30_MIA NoNo
> Its a process.


Talking like Spo already


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I cant imagine what this kid is gonna be like 2, 3, 4, 7 years into the league, when he really owns his game and is truly comfortable. People are saying star and all that, I'd be happy if he turns into...actually, where do you guys project him, roughly? The good Kirk Hinrich? Kyle Lowry? Raymond Felton? Jameer Nelson? Ty Lawson? Lou Williams? Shorter Devin Harris/Delonte West/Keyon Dooling? Marcus Banks with game? Willie Green? Beno Udrih? Jason Terry with D?...Tony Delk? Considering level of impact as much or more than actual stylistic similarities. I can see him going a lot of ways.

Much like Rio thinks of himself, Norris called himself "Rondo with a jumpshot" in his pre-draft interview. I'd love that, but, eh...lofty.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Darren Collison is a nice comparison.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's the one guy I was gonna put that I decided not to for some random reason I cant remember. How's Darren's j though?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

His 3 gotta be much better for him to compared to Jet. I'd love to have our own version of Jet though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, that was more of an impact comparison. If Chalmers maintains the starting position, I think its possible Norris can grow into 6th-man of the year territory. Also, I think his 3-ball will improve a lot, maybe not to Terry levels though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You guys are going overboard already.

Jet? 6th man of the year? Darren "Starts for R-Stars Team" Collison?

Calm down.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree I overdid it, but that came out of me seeing him as starter-worthy down the line.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> I agree I overdid it, but that came out of me seeing him as starter-worthy down the line.


Fair enough. 

Just try to remember Dorell Wright and Dequan Cook and the debates we had over them if you ever wonder if you're overrating Cole.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

R-Star said:


> You guys are going overboard already.
> 
> Jet? 6th man of the year? Darren "Starts for R-Stars Team" Collison?
> 
> Calm down.


I ****ing hate you R-Star


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

sMaK said:


> I ****ing hate you R-Star


Yes, but do you really?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Yes and what makes it worse is that I keep picturing you as your avatar.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm fairly similar to Eddard. It is a good way for you to picture me.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Just try to remember Dorell Wright and Dequan Cook and the debates we had over them if you ever wonder if you're overrating Cole.


Norris is already better than either of those two were in their rookie seasons, particularly. And Dorell and Daequan are having nice little careers over there in GS and OKC. I'm pretty sure I never said they'd be AllStars.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> Norris is already better than either of those two were in their rookie seasons, particularly. And Dorell and Daequan are having nice little careers over there in GS and OKC. I'm pretty sure I never said they'd be AllStars.


Pretty early to say Norris is better than anyone I'd say.

And while I don't remember what you posted yourself about him, a large number of guys on the Heat forum were comparing Dorell to Tracy McGrady.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wright was compared to Tmac on nbadraft.net. By the time he actually played we all knew he wasn't Tmac. Get your facts straight blondie.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

We both have our facts skewed then. Dirty blonde. That is the color of my hair.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Just try to remember Dorell Wright and Dequan Cook and the debates we had over them if you ever wonder if you're overrating Cole.


Dorrell has the skills for the game, he's just really stupid. I think he has a significant learning curb.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Lots of dudes like that in the league though man.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

If it makes you feel better I was never on the Geyquan Cook bandwagon.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I always knew Dorell was capable though - he just didnt get the opportunity here. Im glad to see him doing well over in Golden State.

Daequan has one identifiable NBA skill, he can shoot. Albeit he is incredibly streaky. He can defend a little too - but he hasnt come on like I thought he might.

Norris is a little different in that he is a Senior. Dorell was straight from high school and DQ was a freshman. Norris may not have the 'potential' some other players have, but he looks a capable backup PG and a potential starter if his career arch works out. Thats not bad for a late 1st rounder. He's kind of like a more explosive, less pure PG Eric Maynor or something.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Tony Parker was a late 1rst rounder and also came in the league older if I remember correctly?

BTW, how did we draft Cole? Was it our own pick? Did we buy the pick? Was it a pick that we got via trades a while ago?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The 28th pick was originally ours. Miami traded that pick to Toronto in the Jermaine O'Neal for Shawn Marion trade.

Later that year, Toronto traded that pick to Chicago for James Johnson. 

On draft night, Chicago drafted Norris Cole, then traded him and cash to Minnesota for the rights to the 23rd pick Nikola Mirotic.

Minnesota then traded Cole to us for our 31st pick (which we got from Minnesota in the Beasley deal) and a future 2nd rd pick.

So, the 28th pick originally was ours to being with a couple of years ago, and after all that, ended up being ours once again. Pretty crazy.


And Tony Parker was 19 in his 1st season in the NBA.


----------

